
I’m a contributor to expressjs and react-native and still in Bootcamp. - yhersk0vitz
https://medium.com/@yosefherskovitz/im-a-contributor-to-expressjs-and-react-native-and-i-m-still-in-bootcamp-here-s-how-b087e04f204e
======
habeyer
What was the contribution process like for the big repos like react-native?
Did they make it hard to be accepted?

~~~
yhersk0vitz
react-native (Facebook) and some of the other big projects (Alibaba, Google,
Palantir etc) have Contributor License Agreements (CLIs) that you need to sign
in order for them to accept your contribution.

It's a painless process, but you do need to provide them with some info
ranging from just your name to your address and phone number.

~~~
boring_twenties
Yikes. Imagine thinking that reading, understanding and signing a binding
legal contract is a reasonable prerequisite to submit a patch to a software
project. I suppose I might be willing to do that if the maintainer was going
to foot the bill for my attorney to review the agreement...

